# Proposte :)



## Ecate (11 Luglio 2016)

Uhm... Come prima proposta c'è il far tornare anonimi verdi e rossi, o se preferite solo i rossi.
Magari chi sa farlo (io sono da smartphone, mi si è rotto il caricatore del laptop  ) può aprire un sondaggio anonimo su cosa vuole

Lasciare verdi e rossi come sono
fare anonimi solo i rossi
fare anonimi entrambi

E poi:
implementare il numero di Verdi 

Sì
no

Aggiungere ai rossi spiegazione


No
sì facoltativa
sì obbligatoria

Poi: rendere automatica l'autocancellazione ?

Sì
no

Quarantena per eventuale rientro?


Sì
no

Ban insindacabile ad aeternum (tipo pena di morte forumistica):
(oltre ai reati, ovviamente)
interferenze moleste con la vita reale
minacce, anche velate, di interferenze di cui sopra
pubblicazione di mp lesiva per qualcuno
razzismo & omofobia
sputtanamento di nick usando informazioni che si sono conosciute di persona
oltre all'ovvio sputtanamento di persone usando informazioni conosciute da nick 

Ban temporaneo ma insindacabile, con tempi variabili a seconda della gravità (tipo prigione forumistica):
bestemmie
pubblicazione di mp in buona fede (tipo pagliacciata dimostrativa da paladini dell'onore proprio o altrui)
Auguri di morte&atrocità: ecco, questo a me non fa particolare effetto, come neanche le bestemmie, ma forse è da ban definitivo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm... Come prima proposta c'è il far tornare anonimi verdi e rossi, o se preferite solo i rossi.
> Magari chi sa farlo (io sono da smartphone, mi si è rotto il caricatore del laptop  ) può aprire un sondaggio anonimo su cosa vuole
> 
> Lasciare verdi e rossi come sono
> ...


una volta si poteva istituire un sondaggio, ma tempo di essermi dimenticata come si fa (ammesso che sia ancora possibile, non ricordo se ci siano state modifiche in tal senso)

sto ragionando su quel che hai scritto e al momento mi trovi d'accordo.
renderei anonimi solo i rossi
non implementerei il numero dei verdi
se si è d'accordo a rendere automatica l'autocancellazione secondo me bisogna stabilire alcune regole sull'eventuale rientro


----------



## Ecate (11 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una volta si poteva istituire un sondaggio, ma tempo di essermi dimenticata come si fa (ammesso che sia ancora possibile, non ricordo se ci siano state modifiche in tal senso)
> 
> sto ragionando su quel che hai scritto e al momento mi trovi d'accordo.
> renderei anonimi solo i rossi
> ...


Io per il rientro renderei obbligatorio il nick precedente, ma non si può 
Magari la quarantena la metterei per il rientro, più che per l'uscita
Ci vorrebbe proprio il sondaggio però...  [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] 
anche per me i Verdi possono rimanere come sono


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io per il rientro renderei obbligatorio il nick precedente, ma non si può
> Magari la quarantena la metterei per il rientro, più che per l'uscita
> Ci vorrebbe proprio il sondaggio però...  @_feather_
> anche per me i Verdi possono rimanere come sono



Ciao 

sei sicura che non si può riprendere il Nick precedente?
Ultimo si è fatto cancellare più volte e rientrava con lo stesso nick, ad esempio. 

Per il resto sono d'accordo. In quanto i verdi rimangono come sono e i rossi si fanno anonimi. 
Certo, se si può. Se no, anonimi entrambi. 

sienne


----------



## Tessa (11 Luglio 2016)

ok rossi anonimi

ok implementare il numero di verdi

ok all'autocancellazione immediata a patto di:

quarantena per il rientro con proprio nick

propongo ban definitivi solo dopo x numero di richiami ben documentati in dietro la lavagna

In generale chiederei piu' chiarezza e meno omerta'


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

aggiungerei, proprio perché la storia dovrebbe insegnare, che se un utente viene affossato per tre volte poi dovrebbe subentrare il ban definitivo. Certo, a riguardo vorrei sapere meglio come funziona. Perché mi sembra che ci vuole un po' per far affossare qualcuno, ma poi basta poco per le successive volte.  



sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm... Come prima proposta c'è il far tornare anonimi verdi e rossi, o se preferite solo i rossi.
> Magari chi sa farlo (io sono da smartphone, mi si è rotto il caricatore del laptop  ) può aprire un sondaggio anonimo su cosa vuole
> 
> Lasciare verdi e rossi come sono
> ...


Ciao

ho visto che il sondaggio lo possiamo avviare anche noi. 
Ma mi sa che per le tue proposte bisogna farne tre separatamente. 

Vado a tentare ... 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei sicura che non si può riprendere il Nick precedente?
> Ultimo si è fatto cancellare più volte e rientrava con lo stesso nick, ad esempio.
> ...


Intendevo dire che non si può forzare chi ritorna a rendersi riconoscibile ... 
Per esempio: io me ne vado e se torno il sistema mi riconosce e lo segna. Non mi impedisce di tornare ma segnala che sono io. Un po' come quando si tenta di scaricare per due volte un programma che è in prova gratis per un mese 
Ma non credo si possa


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aggiungerei, proprio perché la storia dovrebbe insegnare, che se un utente viene affossato per tre volte poi dovrebbe subentrare il ban definitivo. Certo, a riguardo vorrei sapere meglio come funziona. Perché mi sembra che ci vuole un po' per far affossare qualcuno, ma poi basta poco per le successive volte.
> 
> ...


Ecco, bisognerebbe pian piano capire bene tutti i meccanismi per renderli più funzionali con eventuali modifiche


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non si può forzare chi ritorna a rendersi riconoscibile ...
> Per esempio: io me ne vado e se torno il sistema mi riconosce e lo segna. Non mi impedisce di tornare ma segnala che sono io. Un po' come quando si tenta di scaricare per due volte un programma che è in prova gratis per un mese
> Ma non credo si possa



Ciao

grazie, ora ho capito. 

Vediamo cosa dice feather ... 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> ok rossi anonimi
> 
> ok implementare il numero di verdi
> 
> ...


No, aspetta 
ban definitivi per alcune cose senza passare dal via
cose con ripercussioni a pc spento per esempio
ecco, prima di tutto bisognerebbe accordarsi su cosa è da ban senza appello.
Io ho detto la mia nel primo post, poi ovviamente ognuno dice la sua
Eventualmente anche l'eliminazione del ban definitivo e immediato senza appello, come mi pare stia proponendo tu
Ma se vogliamo finirla con le querele infinite dobbiamo chiarire soprattutto questi punti


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non si può forzare chi ritorna a rendersi riconoscibile ...
> Per esempio: io me ne vado e se torno il sistema mi riconosce e lo segna. Non mi impedisce di tornare ma segnala che sono io. Un po' come quando si tenta di scaricare per due volte un programma che è in prova gratis per un mese
> Ma non credo si possa


in realtà funziona così da anni.


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà funziona così da anni.


Fiko. Allora spiedì e kassia sono degli smanettoni?


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco, bisognerebbe pian piano capire bene tutti i meccanismi per renderli più funzionali con eventuali modifiche



Ciao

si, perfetto!
ed è chiaro che ci vuole del tempo e anche il coraggio di fare dei tentativi per vedere se funziona. 

Rimane che per far funzionare l'auto-moderazione bisogna che si sappia cosa s'intende e cosa sia. Spesso i nuovi non lo sanno perché questa informazione manca. Aggiungo perciò anche una mail o un mp automatico per chi si iscrive, nel quale viene spiegato. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, perfetto!
> ed è chiaro che ci vuole del tempo e anche il coraggio di fare dei tentativi per vedere se funziona.
> ...


Meglio mp, a mio avviso
mail per molti è una grana o ci sono filtri


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Meglio mp, a mio avviso
> mail per molti è una grana o ci sono filtri



Ciao

benissimo, vada per il mp ... 
come benvenuto e con le rispettive informazioni. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

Opinione personale: un minimo di amministrazione ci vuole: vuoi perché ci sono pochi connessi, vuoi perché magari servono troppi Rossi per affossare qualcosa, si rischia che uno sbrocca e una cosa che non deve essere sul forum (mp, minaccia di morte, dati sensibili...) resti in chiaro più del dovuto. Quel 3D di oro per esempio per me è a rischio di sbrocco pesante...


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Fiko. Allora spiedì e kassia sono degli smanettoni?


Kassia era il mezzuomo.   scriveva dal convento.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Opinione personale: un minimo di amministrazione ci vuole: vuoi perché ci sono pochi connessi, vuoi perché magari servono troppi Rossi per affossare qualcosa, si rischia che uno sbrocca e una cosa che non deve essere sul forum (mp, minaccia di morte, dati sensibili...) resti in chiaro più del dovuto. Quel 3D di oro per esempio per me è a rischio di sbrocco pesante...


tenete anche conto che basta che 2 diano verde per sterilizzare i rossi.    si può fare che al quinto rosso, si chiede il mio intervento per l'affossamento definitivo.


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Kassia era il mezzuomo.   scriveva dal convento.


Lo sapevo, ma non sapevo del convento :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Opinione personale: un minimo di amministrazione ci vuole: vuoi perché ci sono pochi connessi, vuoi perché magari servono troppi Rossi per affossare qualcosa, si rischia che uno sbrocca e una cosa che non deve essere sul forum (mp, minaccia di morte, dati sensibili...) resti in chiaro più del dovuto. Quel 3D di oro per esempio per me è a rischio di sbrocco pesante...



Ciao

certo che ci vuole. Almeno io la vedo così. Ma dovrebbe essere chiaro il margine, anche imparando strada facendo e modificando se necessario. È impossibile pensare e tentare di racchiudere tutte le possibili situazioni. 

Il thread che menzioni non lo ho letto. Non ho idea di cosa stia accadendo. Poi vado a leggere ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

comunque, per far affossare un thread ci vogliono tre rossi al primo post. 
Certo, i verdi possono fungere da contrappeso e allora ci vogliono più rossi. 

Ma mi ricordo come un thread interessante fu affossato subito, quando Ereteo iniziò a sbroccare di brutto offendendo ad oltranza. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tenete anche conto che basta che 2 diano verde per sterilizzare i rossi.    si può fare che al quinto rosso, si chiede il mio intervento per l'affossamento definitivo.


Sì, mi sembra buono.
Tieni conto che dal mio punto di vista la cosa fondamentale per preservare questo posto è che sia su di un'altra dimensione rispetto alla vita reale. Cioè implementare l'accessibilità del reale al forum e smantellare l'accessibilità dal forum al reale. Non perché il fare amicizia tra forumisti sia male; anzi è un bene ed è cosa buona e giusta. Ma perché le relazioni forumistiche nel passaggio al reale e per forza di cose reintrodotte nel forum lo snaturano, soprattutto quando ci sono gli scazzi
*** mi sono spiegata malissimo, domani farò meglio


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che ci vuole. Almeno io la vedo così. Ma dovrebbe essere chiaro il margine, anche imparando strada facendo e modificando se necessario. È impossibile pensare e tentare di racchiudere tutte le possibili situazioni.
> 
> ...


Non ti perdi niente 
Roba fuori dal forum trasposta nel forum


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, per far affossare un thread ci vogliono tre rossi al primo post.
> Certo, i verdi possono fungere da contrappeso e allora ci vogliono più rossi.
> ...


Ahahah me lo ricordo
il mio primo ignore :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tenete anche conto che basta che 2 diano verde per sterilizzare i rossi.    si può fare che al quinto rosso, si chiede il mio intervento per l'affossamento definitivo.



Ciao

aspetta, solo per capire. Ci vogliono tre rossi, ma bastano due verdi per annullare i tre rossi?


sienne


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, mi sembra buono.
> Tieni conto che dal mio punto di vista la cosa fondamentale per preservare questo posto è che sia su di un'altra dimensione rispetto alla vita reale. Cioè implementare l'accessibilità del reale al forum e smantellare l'accessibilità dal forum al reale. Non perché il fare amicizia tra forumisti sia male; anzi è un bene ed è cosa buona e giusta. Ma perché le relazioni forumistiche nel passaggio al reale e per forza di cose reintrodotte nel forum lo snaturano, soprattutto quando ci sono gli scazzi
> *** mi sono spiegata malissimo, domani farò meglio





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aspetta, solo per capire. Ci vogliono tre rossi, ma bastano due verdi per annullare i tre rossi?
> 
> ...


vi state dimenticando che non tutti i forumisti "pesano" allo stesso modo.    sia nel verde che nel rosso.


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi state dimenticando che non tutti i forumisti "pesano" allo stesso modo.    sia nel verde che nel rosso.


No no
non dimentichiamo  per questo ci vogliono i sondaggi punto per punto
io propongo solo, se va in modo tutto diverso va bene lo stesso
tutte le mie riflessioni sono volte a minimizzare la quota di metaforum


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tenete anche conto che basta che 2 diano verde per sterilizzare i rossi.    si può fare che al quinto rosso, si chiede il mio intervento per l'affossamento definitivo.



Ciao

la buttò ... per non dimenticare. 
Dove ci vuole anche un'occhio e un dito è, se un thread nonostante che venga affossato l'autore lo ripropone. L'ho già menzionato questo esempio. Infatti mi ricordo bene come Ultimo aprì un thread offensivo contro Tebe e quel thread fu subito affossato. Ma il furbetto ha poi semplicemente riaperto un'altro thread identico. Ecco, questo secondo me non va. Ci vorrebbe l'intervento per impedire questi giochetti ...  


sienne


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la buttò ... per non dimenticare.
> Dove ci vuole anche un'occhio e un dito è, se un thread nonostante che venga affossato l'autore lo ripropone. L'ho già menzionato questo esempio. Infatti mi ricordo bene come Ultimo aprì un thread offensivo contro Tebe e quel thread fu subito affossato. Ma il furbetto ha poi semplicemente riaperto un'altro thread identico. Ecco, questo secondo me non va. Ci vorrebbe l'intervento per impedire questi giochetti ...
> ...


ok ma poi nessuno frigna se intervengo.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok ma poi nessuno frigna se intervengo.



Ciao

gli attriti (oggi ho imparato questo termine) ci saranno sempre. Figurati se Ultimo non avrebbe frignato. 
Ma credo, che in quel caso il sistema ha dimostrato un chiaro ed evidente limite. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi state dimenticando che non tutti i forumisti "pesano" allo stesso modo.    sia nel verde che nel rosso.



Ciao

certo, e di interpretazioni ne abbiamo lette tante. Anche che i verdi servono solo per ricaricare per poi dare rossi. E va bon. Ma da una parte bisogna pure iniziare piano piano e chiarire punto per punto ... se no, che discutiamo a fare?
Ma forse, non ho capito cosa intendi ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io per il rientro renderei obbligatorio il nick precedente, ma non si può
> Magari la quarantena la metterei per il rientro, più che per l'uscita
> Ci vorrebbe proprio il sondaggio però...  [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION]
> anche per me i Verdi possono rimanere come sono


Il nick precendete non vedo perché non possa essere ripreso. Si riattiva, si cambia la password e bon.
Obbligatorio non si può, non posso andare a casa dell'utente a verificare chi è, e al possibilità si registri con un nome diverso c'è sempre.
I sondaggi, a quanto ne so si possono ancora fare. http://www.tradimento.net/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_polls

Io hai verdi alzerei il tetto.


----------



## feather (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ban temporaneo ma insindacabile, con tempi variabili a seconda della gravità (tipo prigione forumistica):
> bestemmie


Ma no dai, in Veneto è un itercalare.. Si usano al posto delle virgole.


----------



## feather (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non si può forzare chi ritorna a rendersi riconoscibile ...
> Per esempio: io me ne vado e se torno il sistema mi riconosce e lo segna. Non mi impedisce di tornare ma segnala che sono io. Un po' come quando si tenta di scaricare per due volte un programma che è in prova gratis per un mese
> Ma non credo si possa


Mi ca vero. Dipende.
A parte che i dettagli di come funzioni il trova cloni non li ho mai trovato. Immagino confronti gli IP e i cookies.
Ma i cookies li puoi cancellare e l'IP è dinamico.
Per cui che il sistema ti riconosca è solo una eventualità.
Peraltro vale anche per il programma che scarichi due volte.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Buongiorno   [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] sono d'accordo con tutte le tue proposte e con tutti i tuoi interventi nel 3D, praticamente hai dato voce alle mie opinioni sulle regole in un forum propedeutiche ad una civile convivenza :up: 

resta il punto  delle reputazioni che secondo costringerà una rivalutazione nel tempo


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok ma poi *nessuno frigna* se intervengo.


 in quanto admin di questo posto io credo che tu ti debba interfacciare un pochino più supra partes ed evitare questo linguaggio un po' antipatico....

edit: la mia osservazione vuole essere una critica oggettiva. se tu ti interfacci con gli utenti da utente poi devi anche tollerare che venga fatto altrettanto. ovvero che Ban ti risponde "ma frigna lo dici all'amici tua, ma come te permetti" senza sospenderla/bannarla  altrimenti de che stamo a parlà?


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] sono d'accordo con tutti i tuoi punti, fatto salvo uno.

se i rossi diventano anonimi anche i verdi, secondo me. e poi manterrei le regole vigenti del "darlo in giro", altrimenti i rossi anonimi e liberi rischiano di diventare un modo per "punire" chi ti sta antipatico e buonanotte...

altra cosa: severità MASSIMA nei confronti di chi crea, minaccia di creare, fa supporre di poter creare, interferisce in alcun modo nella vita reale per questioni di forum.

chiunque sia, nuovi, vecchi, meravigliosi e/o storici.


----------



## brenin (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Ecate_ sono d'accordo con tutti i tuoi punti, fatto salvo uno.
> 
> se *i rossi diventano anonimi anche i verdi*, secondo me. e poi manterrei le regole vigenti del "darlo in giro", altrimenti i rossi anonimi e liberi rischiano di diventare un modo per "punire" chi ti sta antipatico e buonanotte...
> 
> ...


Perchè rendere anonimi i rossi ed i verdi ?


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perchè rendere anonimi i rossi ed i verdi ?


perché il sistema dell' automoderazione con i rossi viene utilizzato pochissimo proprio perché non anonimo. in quanto se dai un rosso pare che hai sparato a qualcuno.. e lo dico per esperienza personale...


----------



## ologramma (12 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perchè rendere anonimi i rossi ed i verdi ?


vero 
perchè così si puo fare quello che ci pare?
Invece è meglio vedere  chi ce li da in entrambi i casi sia per ringraziare e sia per chiedere il motivo del rosso


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero
> perchè così si puo fare quello che ci pare?
> Invece è meglio vedere  chi ce li da in entrambi i casi *sia per ringraziare e sia per chiedere il motivo del rosso*


questo è vero, ed è una buona cosa.

però allora se manteniamo, patti chiari: un rosso non può diventare motivo di discussione o di totale cambio di idea su una persona


----------



## ologramma (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è vero, ed è una buona cosa.
> 
> però allora se manteniamo, patti chiari: un rosso non può diventare motivo di discussione o di totale cambio di idea su una persona


di solito dare un rosso vuol dire che non si è assolutamente in armonia con quello che si dice , ma se lo si vuole dare solo per fare il famoso numero per cacciarlo/a o chiudere il thread non lo accetto perchè la cosa è distorta e ce ne sono di esempi che dando i rossi si è chiusa la discussione


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

di fondo, sarei per la trasparenza. Ma a quanto pare non funziona. Ci sono alcuni che alzano dei polveroni incredibili quando ricevono un rosso. Sta sulla mano, che questo frena di pronunciarsi per evitare casini. È un bel ricatto, diciamo. Bisognerebbe avere la forza di fregarsene. Dall'altro canto è anche vero che quando erano anonimi si riceveva a volte un rosso anche per un semplice "ciao". Ma almeno thread spiacevoli sparivano ... 

C'è da decidere quale è il male minore ... e cosa contribuisce maggiormente al funzionamento. 


sienne


----------



## brenin (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è vero, ed è una buona cosa.
> 
> però allora se manteniamo, patti chiari: un rosso non può diventare motivo di discussione o di totale cambio di idea su una persona


Parto da un presupposto personale.... non sopporto l'anonimato. Immaginiamo anche che si verifichi una situazione del genere : tu apri un 3D, per cento ragioni - senza nemmeno che io intervenga nel tuo 3D, ti do rosso; a questo punto cosa penseresti ? come potrebbe esserci un eventuale confronto/contradditorio ?


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perchè rendere anonimi i rossi ed i verdi ?


Perché altrimenti il sistema di sanzione non viene utilizzato, rendendo necessaria una certa forma di moderazione.
Il fatto che non siano anonimi funziona per chi ragiona come te e come [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION]


----------



## ologramma (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Perché altrimenti il sistema di sanzione non viene utilizzato, rendendo necessaria una certa forma di moderazione.
> Il fatto che non siano anonimi funziona per chi ragiona come te e come @_ologramma_


sai leggendo altri forum mi è capitato di osservare che la moderazione affosa risposte solo per averle espresse in un modo volgare e con parole offensive , i forumisti , paraculi, ne cambiano lo scritto con l'aggiunta di altre parole ma il significato è lo stesso


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto da un presupposto personale.... non sopporto l'anonimato. Immaginiamo anche che si verifichi una situazione del genere : tu apri un 3D, per cento ragioni - senza nemmeno che io intervenga nel tuo 3D, ti do rosso; a questo punto cosa penseresti ? come potrebbe esserci un eventuale confronto/contradditorio ?



io la penso esattamente come te. ho ricevuto dei rossi, e il fatto che mi siano stati spiegati è stato costruttivo. ma non ho messo il muso a chi mi ha dato rosso  ci parlo tranquillamente. 
ad esempio opposto, ho ricevuto verdi da persone a cui non credo di stare simpatica. il senso è: mi piace quello che hai scritto, lo approvo.
alla stessa stregua, ho dato un verde a una persona a cui avevo dato un rosso prima. che non significa che sono pazzah  ma che approvo/disapprovo ciò che scrivi...


allora, se riusciamo a sganciare il sistema di auto moderazione dalle simpatie, antipatie personali e non ci picchiamo tutti quanti  funziona! altrimenti no perché "se mi dai rosso mi odi"..


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto da un presupposto personale.... non sopporto l'anonimato. Immaginiamo anche che si verifichi una situazione del genere : tu apri un 3D, per cento ragioni - senza nemmeno che io intervenga nel tuo 3D, ti do rosso; a questo punto cosa penseresti ? come potrebbe esserci un eventuale confronto/contradditorio ?


Con utenti come banshee il problema non si pone
Il problema si pone perché esistono utenti talvolta intemperanti ma graditi all'utenza


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai leggendo altri forum mi è capitato di osservare che la moderazione affosa risposte solo per averle espresse in un modo volgare e con parole offensive , i forumisti , paraculi, ne cambiano lo scritto con l'aggiunta di altre parole ma il significato è lo stesso


Ah certo
io se devo partire col dire concetti che possono essere sgradevoli per qualcuno parto subito con le altre parole.
Non mi piace offendere neanche le persone che non mi piacciono.
Però non per tutti è così. 
Neanche per me è sempre stato così.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

c'è ancora un'altra opzione. Mi ricordo che quando mi sono iscritta si poteva aggiungere al verde o al rosso una motivazione che leggeva solo il diretto interessato. Senza riportare il tutto in pubblico, per chiarire. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è ancora un'altra opzione. Mi ricordo che quando mi sono iscritta si poteva aggiungere al verde o al rosso una motivazione che leggeva solo il diretto interessato. Senza riportare il tutto in pubblico, per chiarire.
> 
> ...


Dare la motivazione è necessario per evitare i rossi alla cazzo di cane...


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dare la motivazione è necessario per evitare i rossi alla cazzo di cane...



Ciao

infatti. Forse ritornare a questa modalità potrebbe essere una via di mezzo. Nel senso, io ti dò rosso e scrivo accanto il perché e lo leggi solo tu. 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è ancora un'altra opzione. Mi ricordo che quando mi sono iscritta si poteva aggiungere al verde o al rosso una motivazione che leggeva solo il diretto interessato. Senza riportare il tutto in pubblico, per chiarire.
> 
> ...


non lo sapevo eppure sono qui da anni , come dice sempre mio figlio devi leggere tutto prima di iniziare 
 mi piace :up:


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non lo sapevo eppure sono qui da anni , come dice sempre mio figlio devi leggere tutto prima di iniziare
> mi piace :up:



Ciao

mi ricordo, che a me piaceva perché almeno allora sapevo del perché ricevevi una reputazione. Per come è oggi lo si intuisce, ma in realtà si sa solo chi, ma non il perché. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi ricordo, che a me piaceva perché almeno allora sapevo del perché ricevevi una reputazione. Per come è oggi lo si intuisce, ma in realtà si sa solo chi, ma non il perché.
> 
> ...


Infatti.Con la motivazione i rossi potrebbero anche rimanere come sono secondo me perchè la spiegazione non creerebbe malintesi ma aiuterebbe al confronto...


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti.Con la motivazione i rossi potrebbero anche rimanere come sono secondo me perchè la spiegazione non creerebbe malintesi ma aiuterebbe al confronto...


concordo..


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti.Con la motivazione i rossi potrebbero anche rimanere come sono secondo me perchè la spiegazione non creerebbe malintesi ma aiuterebbe al confronto...



Ciao

bene. Mi piace. Perché è una possibilità che offre di chiarirsi o capire senza fare un baraccone in pubblico. 

Ecate, si potrebbe aggiungere questa opzione ai tuoi due che hai proposto. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*

Fate attenzione ai rossi anonimi.
Spesso nel passato,utenti si mettevano d'accordo per affossare un utente,andavano in mausoleo per ricaricare le pistole...e poi di nuovo rossi al nemico di turno.....FATE ATTENZIONE.
Sono molto contrario.


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fate attenzione ai rossi anonimi.
> Spesso nel passato,utenti si mettevano d'accordo per affossare un utente,andavano in mausoleo per ricaricare le pistole...e poi di nuovo rossi al nemico di turno.....FATE ATTENZIONE.
> Sono molto contrario.


ah ecco..bene allora direi anche io di no.

mi piace la proposta delle ragazze qui sopra della "motivazione" ai rossi..


----------



## Eratò (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fate attenzione ai rossi anonimi.
> Spesso nel passato,utenti si mettevano d'accordo per affossare un utente,andavano in mausoleo per ricaricare le pistole...e poi di nuovo rossi al nemico di turno.....FATE ATTENZIONE.
> Sono molto contrario.


Appunto.Io li manterrei cosi come sono con motivazione annessa obbligatoria.Si eviterebbero i giochetti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah ecco..bene allora direi anche io di no.
> 
> mi piace la proposta delle ragazze qui sopra della "motivazione" ai rossi..


Purtroppo questo è successo.Così non può succedere.ovviamente è successo a me....OVVIAMENTE.


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo questo è successo.Così non può succedere.ovviamente è successo a me....OVVIAMENTE.


non avevo dubbi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bene. Mi piace. Perché è una possibilità che offre di chiarirsi o capire senza fare un baraccone in pubblico.
> 
> ...


Certo! Quello che ho scritto è un po' una traccia da ampliare per impostare il sondaggio


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti posso chiedere:tolleranza zero verso chi crea problemi nel reale....cosa intendi?perchè sta cosa mi interessa....parliamone...:up:

E si la banda del conte....gestione giovanni....io son qui....e loro...spariti e cancellati.


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti posso chiedere:tolleranza zero verso chi crea problemi nel reale....cosa intendi?perchè sta cosa mi interessa....parliamone...:up:
> 
> E si la banda del conte....gestione giovanni....io son qui....e loro...spariti e cancellati.


intendo che le questioni di forum rimangono sul forum e non possono entrare nel mondo reale di ognuno di noi. quindi tolleranza zero verso chiunque fa, minaccia, o fa supporre di poter fare qualsiasi cosa nel reale per questioni forumistiche. 

inoltre, aggiungo, le questioni tra utenti che si conoscono, scopano, non scopano, vorrebbero scopare ma non possono, o un* dei due non vuole, o si amano o forse invece si odiano, possibilmente smazzate in privato e non utilizzate per creare problemi in pubblico.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Ah*



banshee ha detto:


> intendo che le questioni di forum rimangono sul forum e non possono entrare nel mondo reale di ognuno di noi. quindi tolleranza zero verso chiunque fa, minaccia, o fa supporre di poter fare qualsiasi cosa nel reale per questioni forumistiche.
> 
> inoltre, aggiungo, le questioni tra utenti che si conoscono, scopano, non scopano, vorrebbero scopare ma non possono, o un* dei due non vuole, o si amano o forse invece si odiano, possibilmente smazzate in privato e non utilizzate per creare problemi in pubblico.


Ah giusto.QUOTISSIMO.:up:


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> intendo che le questioni di forum rimangono sul forum e non possono entrare nel mondo reale di ognuno di noi. quindi tolleranza zero verso chiunque fa, minaccia, o fa supporre di poter fare qualsiasi cosa nel reale per questioni forumistiche.
> 
> inoltre, aggiungo, le questioni tra utenti che si conoscono, scopano, non scopano, vorrebbero scopare ma non possono, o un* dei due non vuole, o si amano o forse invece si odiano, possibilmente smazzate in privato e non utilizzate per creare problemi in pubblico.


Sì, infatti questo intendevo ieri dicendo che sarebbe buon gusto se i rapporti reali tra forumisti restassero fuori dal forum se deteriorati


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, infatti questo intendevo ieri dicendo che sarebbe buon gusto se i rapporti reali tra forumisti restassero fuori dal forum se deteriorati


a proposito di ciò che accade di là, vorrei dire un'altra cosa.

pubblicare mp è vietato e io sono completamente d'accordo.

ciò però non può diventare lo scudo dietro al quale rifugiarsi per attuare comportamenti scorretti e dire bugie sul conto di altri utenti* in chiaro.* (perchè in privato anche stica , come dici giustamente pure tu, i rapporti devono rimanere fuori...) tanto i privati non si possono pubblicare.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> a proposito di ciò che accade di là, vorrei dire un'altra cosa.
> 
> pubblicare mp è vietato e io sono completamente d'accordo.
> 
> ciò però non può diventare lo scudo dietro al quale rifugiarsi per attuare comportamenti scorretti e dire bugie sul conto di altri utenti* in chiaro.* (perchè in privato anche stica , come dici giustamente pure tu, i rapporti devono rimanere fuori...) tanto i privati non si possono pubblicare.


Cosa è previsto per chi pubblica mp?vale anche per le COMAPGNE?


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

perfetto. Thread affossato. Ho dato pure io un rosso. 



sienne


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> in quanto admin di questo posto io credo che tu ti debba interfacciare un pochino più supra partes ed evitare questo linguaggio un po' antipatico....
> 
> edit: la mia osservazione vuole essere una critica oggettiva. se tu ti interfacci con gli utenti da utente poi devi anche tollerare che venga fatto altrettanto. ovvero che Ban ti risponde "ma frigna lo dici all'amici tua, ma come te permetti" senza sospenderla/bannarla  altrimenti de che stamo a parlà?


infatti mica me la prendo se mi fai un'osservazione.     riguardo l'idea di aggiungere un commento a rossi/verdi, l'opzione un tempo c'era.

solo che, come sempre, c'era chi ne abusava.  in che modo?   arriva la traditrice di turno a raccontare la sua storia "vergognosa" e in più di una utentessa s'è vista arrivare come motivazione d'accompagno al rosso "troia" "puttana" "rovinafamiglie" "vergognati" "speriamo che tuo marito ti butti fuori di casa" etc.....etc.....

i rossi un tempo erano anonimi.  renderli nominali ha consentito ad esempio di smascherare il giochetto del mezzuomo col Mausoleo.

il problema insomma che voglio evidenziare è in buona parte quello che hai evidenziato tu: qui in troppi hanno vissuto il prendersi un rosso come un affronto da lavare col sangue.

se non si esce da questo circolo vizioso mentale, qualsiasi situazione decidiamo di utilizzare finirà a schifìo


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a proposito di ciò che accade di là, vorrei dire un'altra cosa.
> 
> pubblicare mp è vietato e io sono completamente d'accordo.
> 
> ciò però non può diventare lo scudo dietro al quale rifugiarsi per attuare comportamenti scorretti e dire bugie sul conto di altri utenti* in chiaro.* (perchè in privato anche stica , come dici giustamente pure tu, i rapporti devono rimanere fuori...) tanto i privati non si possono pubblicare.


Ah sì
la doppia faccia
però anche nel reale non posso registrare il tizio che sparla di caia a sua insaputa e farle ascoltare le cattiverie per aprirle gli occhi...
insomma, non è il modo per difendersi dai doppi giochi.


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa è previsto per chi pubblica mp?vale anche per le COMAPGNE?


Sì, anche caciotta è stata sospesa, ti ricordi?


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa è previsto per chi pubblica mp?vale anche per le COMAPGNE?



Ciao

per un MP pubblicato, fino ad ora erano dieci giorni di ban. 



sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

:up:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto. Thread affossato. Ho dato pure io un rosso.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, anche caciotta è stata sospesa, ti ricordi?


Quindi falcor sta fuori per 10 giorni?


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per un MP pubblicato, fino ad ora erano dieci giorni di ban.
> 
> ...



Come ti sei svegliata oggi?:rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

Sì, poi questo è particolarmente grave perché c'era il nome di persona dentro


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti mica me la prendo se mi fai un'osservazione.     riguardo l'idea di aggiungere un commento a rossi/verdi, l'opzione un tempo c'era.
> 
> solo che, come sempre, c'era chi ne abusava.  in che modo?   arriva la traditrice di turno a raccontare la sua storia "vergognosa" e in più di una utentessa s'è vista arrivare come motivazione d'accompagno al rosso "troia" "puttana" "rovinafamiglie" "vergognati" "speriamo che tuo marito ti butti fuori di casa" etc.....etc.....
> 
> ...


ok ho capito il discorso dei rossi anonimi e infatti avete ragione, meglio nominali.

per quanto riguarda le motivazioni......così è dura.

per quanto riguarda le osservazioni...non parlo di osservazioni ma di modo di porsi dell'admin: se l'admin è "uno di noi" allora ci si interagisce come uno di noi e le sanzioni "sul personale" non devono verificarsi... così nessuno può dire nulla poi e tutto molto pulito, oggettivo e diretto!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, poi questo è particolarmente grave perché c'era il nome di persona dentro


Ma io posso dare del TROIONE  a banshee?:rotfl:


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2016)

Sto per scrivere una cosa antipatica, ma è quello che penso, per cui il mio contributo non può essere che questo.
L'automoderazione, che come sistema - in teoria - mi piace per la sua democraticità, funziona solo se i singoli utenti sono anzitutto in grado di moderare se stessi. L'esperienza in questo forum mi induce a ritenere che questo sia valido per una manciata di persone, mentre gli attacchi personali, i toni sgradevoli, gli insulti, le paranoie ricorrenti e le pagine riempite di fatti personali dalle quali si capisce 'ah, quanto sono amici X e Y' 'ah, quanto mi hai deluso e poi quella volta là facesti/dicesti, ecc.' è quotidiana evenienza. 
Possiamo aumentare il numero dei verdi, rendere obbligatoria la giustificazione ad un rosso, ma secondo me è come usare un cerotto per fermare un'emorragia.


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi falcor sta fuori per 10 giorni?


Boh  contando che c'è il nome di persona io lo farei stare fuori di più 
Chiarisco che a me non tange neanche se se ne sta fuori un giorno solo.


----------



## Nicka (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, poi questo è particolarmente grave perché c'era il nome di persona dentro


Nome che era stato detto da lei stessa pubblicamente.
Lo dico per chiarezza.
La mia idea di moderazione è semplicemente l'uso del buon senso.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ok ho capito il discorso dei rossi anonimi e infatti avete ragione, meglio nominali.
> 
> per quanto riguarda le motivazioni......così è dura.
> 
> per quanto riguarda le osservazioni...non parlo di osservazioni ma di modo di porsi dell'admin: se l'admin è "uno di noi" allora ci si interagisce come uno di noi e le sanzioni "sul personale" non devono verificarsi... così nessuno può dire nulla poi e tutto molto pulito, oggettivo e diretto!


Posso essere in disaccordo?
A me piace che l'admin possa essere uno di noi...ma se gli sta sul cazzo uno poi non lo è....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:cioè mi piace pensare che tu scherzi,lui scherza...ma se poi tu scherzi e lui rosicai...ti ritrovi un fringuello del sahara incastonato fra le chiappe....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io posso dare del TROIONE  a banshee?:rotfl:


Questo lo lasciamo al giudizio della corte :carneval:
Una giuria rappresentativa di tutti gli schieramenti possibili e immaginabili :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io posso dare del TROIONE  a banshee?:rotfl:


pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non basta quello che mi dici normalmente?

comunque, tornando seri. io preferisco mille volte [MENTION=5981]caciottina[/MENTION] che te lo dice in faccia piuttosto dei "miao miao che bella persona" e poi le cose le dicono dietro...


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Nome che era stato detto da lei stessa pubblicamente.
> Lo dico per chiarezza.
> La mia idea di moderazione è semplicemente l'uso del buon senso.


Visto il nome....credo sia da tenere fuori anche l'altra....


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Ecate ha detto:


> Questo lo lasciamo al giudizio della corte :carneval:
> Una giuria rappresentativa di tutti gli schieramenti possibili e immaginabili :rotfl:



Posso decidere chi mi deve giudicare se do del troione a banshee?


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso essere in disaccordo?
> A me piace che l'admin possa essere uno di noi...ma se gli sta sul cazzo uno poi non lo è....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:cioè mi piace pensare che tu scherzi,lui scherza...ma se poi tu scherzi e lui rosicai...ti ritrovi un fringuello del sahara incastonato fra le chiappe....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda che è esattamente ciò che ho detto io, ma mi leggi o pensi alle foto artistiche? 

appunto, se è un utente che interagisce da utente, poi nessun fringuello del sahara per nessuno se rosica.

altrimenti interviene da TradiAdmin e fa tipo Preside della scuola.


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nome che era stato detto da lei stessa pubblicamente.
> Lo dico per chiarezza.
> La mia idea di moderazione è semplicemente l'uso del buon senso.


Non lo sapevo.
Non leggo molto oro.
Certo, allora come se non lo avesse scritto


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non basta quello che mi dici normalmente?
> 
> comunque, tornando seri. io preferisco mille volte @_caciottina_ che te lo dice in faccia piuttosto dei "miao miao che bella persona" e poi le cose le dicono dietro...


Io ADORO LA BRIGATISTA CACIOTTA,ME FANNO SCHIFO LE COMPAGNE CHE LE STANNO INTORNO.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> guarda che è esattamente ciò che ho detto io, ma mi leggi o pensi alle foto artistiche?
> 
> appunto, se è un utente che interagisce da utente, poi nessun fringuello del sahara per nessuno se rosica.
> 
> altrimenti interviene da TradiAdmin e fa tipo Preside della scuola.


Solo a che a te non sta bene...a me si.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo a che a te non sta bene...a me si.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oddio Clà non t'ho capito  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo.
> Non leggo molto oro.
> Certo, allora come se non lo avesse scritto


L'ho detto appositamente perché appunto lo ricordavo...


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*

Ma adesso anche oro sarà bannata visto come si chiama?


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oddio Clà non t'ho capito  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che a me piace che l'admin agisca da infame....


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso decidere chi mi deve giudicare se do del troione a banshee?


I rossi?
(doppio senso)

A parte gli scherzi
con l'auto moderazione dovrebbe esserci l'intelligenza di non mettere rosso a cose scherzose
Non so come sarebbe, ma tu cosa cambieresti? anche tu sei scontento di come è il forum?


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma adesso anche oro sarà bannata visto come si chiama?


Secondo me non c'è motivo, anche se le farebbe bene allontanarsi un po' dai fora in generale


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come ti sei svegliata oggi?:rotfl:



Ciao

 ... oggi molto più propensa a stare calma ... 

:rotfl:


sienne


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, e di interpretazioni ne abbiamo lette tante. Anche che i verdi servono solo per ricaricare per poi dare rossi. E va bon. Ma da una parte bisogna pure iniziare piano piano e chiarire punto per punto ... se no, che discutiamo a fare?
> Ma forse, non ho capito cosa intendi ...
> ...


la possibilità di affossare un utente molesto, un troll, un fake, mettetela come volete, dipende anche dal proprio peso reputativo.

ogni volta che dai verde a qualcuno, aggiungi punteggio a lui/lei.  ogni volta che dai rosso, ne detrai.

un utente storico che ha preso moltissimi verdi ed ha quindi un punteggio alto, sarà dura che tu riesca ad affossarlo.

Insomma a silenziare una Ulrike ci vuole poco, silenziare te è quasi impossibile, col punteggio che hai.  mi spiego?

e ricordiamoci sempre che il discorso automoderazione vale solo per i post pubblici.


In un caso come quello di Alex e Quintina, dove tutto è avvenuto in privato, che vuoi automoderare?  chiaro che lì posso intervenire solo io.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*io?*



Ecate ha detto:


> I rossi?
> (doppio senso)
> 
> A parte gli scherzi
> ...



Scontento?del forum?ma io sono contentissimo....e vi ringrazio tutti indistintamente.
Apprezzo molto più quello che ho fuori,stando qui dentro.
Non ci si annoia mai.
Ingenue che passano per troioni,troioni veri che passano per sante,sante che passano per poracce,compagne,fascistoni,figlie dell'amore eterno,pazzi,squilibrati,provocatori,nudisti,esaltati,sinistroidi,perversi,riversi,amici,pseudo amici,amici speciali,trombamici virtuali,AMICI AMICI....AMICI AR CAZZO,pippe vere,pippe false,orgasmi fittizi,pescatori,cazzi veri,cazzi mosci,dissacratori,subdoli,viscidi,orridi,camper,maggioloni,cricche,minacce,colpi alle spalle,colpi alle palle,cappelle ammaccate,collusi,scorretti,onesti,pijanculi,perversi....IO VI ADORO.:up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Ecate ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'è motivo, anche se le farebbe bene allontanarsi un po' dai fora in generale


Secondo me visto come si chiama...va eliminata.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... oggi molto più propensa a stare calma ...
> 
> ...



ok,quando sei incazzata,a tua disposizione...:rotfl:come sempre.:mexican:


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scontento?del forum?ma io sono contentissimo....e vi ringrazio tutti indistintamente.
> Apprezzo molto più quello che ho fuori,stando qui dentro.
> Non ci si annoia mai.
> Ingenue che passano per troioni,troioni veri che passano per sante,sante che passano per poracce,compagne,fascistoni,figlie dell'amore eterno,pazzi,squilibrati,provocatori,nudisti,esaltati,sinistroidi,perversi,riversi,amici,pseudo amici,amici speciali,trombamici virtuali,AMICI AMICI....AMICI AR CAZZO,pippe vere,pippe false,orgasmi fittizi,pescatori,cazzi veri,cazzi mosci,dissacratori,subdoli,viscidi,orridi,camper,maggioloni,cricche,minacce,colpi alle spalle,colpi alle palle,cappelle ammaccate,collusi,scorretti,onesti,pijanculi,perversi....IO VI ADORO.:up:


poi dici perché lo adori a sto cazzo di oscuro.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me visto come si chiama...va eliminata.


Giuro non capisco.
Ma a parte tutto, tu lasceresti il forum così come è?
Quanti vogliono cambiarlo?
E quanti no?
Seriamente:
magari questa è la prima domanda del sondaggio


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la possibilità di affossare un utente molesto, un troll, un fake, mettetela come volete, dipende anche dal proprio peso reputativo.
> 
> ogni volta che dai verde a qualcuno, aggiungi punteggio a lui/lei.  ogni volta che dai rosso, ne detrai.
> 
> ...



Ciao

mi sembra chiaro, che si parla del pubblico. E mi sembra di aver scritto che ci sono margini, dove ci vuole un moderatore, come nel esempio che hai riportato. E ci mancherebbe pure. 

Mi sembra di ricordare una conversazione, dove si proponeva di eguagliare le forze tra vecchi e nuovi utenti. Non ricordo però più a che conclusione si era arrivati a riguardo. Forse è da riprendere la questione. 

Comunque, non avevo idea che io fossi così forte ... non so nulla dei miei punteggi ... 
Posso dedurre che è una cosa che riguarda tutti coloro che stanno qui da anni ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sembra chiaro, che si parla del pubblico. E mi sembra di aver scritto che ci sono margini, dove ci vuole un moderatore, come nel esempio che hai riportato. E ci mancherebbe pure.
> 
> ...


è una delle difficoltà maggiori di questo sistema.   se si trova un accordo, andrebbe azzerato tutto.


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Giuro non capisco.
> Ma a parte tutto, tu lasceresti il forum così come è?
> Quanti vogliono cambiarlo?
> E quanti no?
> ...


eccomi

io cambierei alcune cose.

sposo tutto quello che hai scritto tu aggiungendo le mie considerazioni:

1) alla luce di quanto emerso, rossi e verdi nominali ma con motivazione.

2) massima severità per chi fa entrare il virtuale nel reale e viceversa (spiegato bene prima in risposta a oscuro)

3) se l'admin è utente, c'è conflitto di interessi che poi ovviamente comporta lamentele e discussioni. se l'admin si interfaccia da admin allora entra come Tradiadmin e fa facente funzione di sanzionatore etc. se si interfaccia come utente, si deve comportare come tale nel bene e nel male.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> poi dici perché lo adori a sto cazzo di oscuro.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



MA sto posto è FANTASTICO....la differenza fra quello che te sembra e quello che è....
fra la santa.....e la troia.....
fra un pisello piccolo e uno grande....
Fra uno bravo e uno viscido.
fra quello viscido e quello bravo
fra l'amico e quello che te vole mette a pecora
fra quello che te metterebbe pure a pecora ma fa l'amico
Fra quella che se metterebbe pure a pecora....ma è tanto brava...
Fra quella che starebbe a pecora ma vuole fa la brava...
Ecco TU NON SAI MAI chi cazzo sta dall'altra parte....e spesso te ne accorgi quando ti ritrovi conficcato nel culo un bel salamino CACCIATORE CON LA RETINA CHE TI SGRAFFIA PURE violentemente le pareti anorettali.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una delle difficoltà maggiori di questo sistema.   se si trova un accordo, andrebbe azzerato tutto.



Ciao

con l'azzerare oggi e basta, si rimanda solo il problema ad un domani verso i nuovi. 

C'è da riflettere se non si vuole dare la stessa forza a tutti. L'ho sparata così, senza riflettere più di tanto. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con l'azzerare oggi e basta, si rimanda solo il problema ad un domani verso i nuovi.
> 
> ...


Io non sono molto dell'idea dell'azzeramento della "reputazione", per vari motivi
per esempio:
se entrano due fake cacciati che si mettono d'accordo fanno vedere i sorci verdi ai nemici storici
così, come pensiero istintivo


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non sono molto dell'idea dell'azzeramento della "reputazione", per vari motivi
> per esempio:
> se entrano due fake cacciati che si mettono d'accordo fanno vedere i sorci verdi ai nemici storici
> così, come pensiero istintivo



Ciao

infatti. Appena ho mandato il post, ho avuto poi lo stesso pensiero. 
Anche qui ci vorrebbe una via di mezzo. Nel senso, una differenza ci deve essere, ma non a tal punto che si diventa intoccabili. Certo, il discorso decade se a dare rossi sono poi altri storici ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Questo thread è sconcertante.
Dopo tante proposte rimane tutto com'è.
Qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare in quale modo la spiegazione privata dei verdi e rossi potrebbe essere diversa dalla disapprovazione pubblica o privata via mp (a parte per Minerva che li ha assurdamente bloccati).
I verdi e i rossi hanno la funzione di approvare e disapprovare i post dando e togliendo "punteggio" forumistico. Se anche l'ultimo arrivato avesse lo stesso peso di chi ha ricevuto centinaia di approvazioni, verrebbe tolto il significato stesso di reputazione che normalmente vale in ogni campo e renderebbe insensato anche l'affossamento con i rossi.
Personalmente tre Rossi per affossare mi paiono ridicoli.
Ultima cosa se fosse senza conseguenze di infinite polemiche i rossi sarebbero certamente più usati e permetterebbero al forum di modularsi sulla sensibilità reale degli utenti. Se non si rendono anonimi i rossi resta tutto com'è e ci ritroviamo a fare la stessa discussione ogni 3/6 mesi.


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. Appena ho mandato il post, ho avuto poi lo stesso pensiero.
> Anche qui ci vorrebbe una via di mezzo. Nel senso, una differenza ci deve essere, ma non a tal punto che si diventa intoccabili. Certo, il discorso decade se a dare rossi sono poi altri storici ...
> ...


Il ban con possibilità di rientro, come pure l'autoban nella mia testa prevedeva l'azzeramento della reputazione


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> io cambierei alcune cose.
> 
> ...


sai bene che è sempre stata la mia intenzione, quella di far capire a tutti che deve restare fuori il personale ed il reale dal forum.   ma non tutti riescono a scindere.    ed è un problema.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Ma*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le differenze di trattamento ci sono e ci saranno sempre. Già solo per il semplice fatto che siamo diversi e c'è comprensione, conoscenza, simpatia ecc.
> 
> ...


Ma io so che adori mandarmi AFFANCULO...so che poi stai meglio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se si riferisce a quell'episodio allora siamo già in due ad aver dato rosso.
> 
> ...


Secondo me siamo in molti 
gli è che non sempre quando succedono queste cose si spendono parole di solidarietà e condanna. 
A me per esempio imbarazza.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io so che adori mandarmi AFFANCULO...so che poi stai meglio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

ma nooo. E che ho la capacità di impuntarmi. Volevo sapere a chi ti riferisci quando mi hai parlato in plurale. 
Solo dopo ho capito che è stato solo un modo di dire ... e va bon. 

:rotfl:


sienne


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sai bene che è sempre stata la mia intenzione, *quella di far capire a tutti* che deve restare fuori il personale ed il reale dal forum.   ma non tutti riescono a scindere.    ed è un problema.


su questo so che sai che non sono d'accordo, ma so anche che non è interesse di nessuno rivangare storie vecchie che mi auguro - in virtù della mia sempre più scarsa attitudine al "non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa" - siano sepolte.

possiamo provare a impegnarci tutti per il futuro. e dare anche segnali abbastanza netti su questo..


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo so che sai che non sono d'accordo, ma so anche che non è interesse di nessuno rivangare storie vecchie che mi auguro - in virtù della mia sempre più scarsa attitudine al "non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa" - siano sepolte.
> 
> possiamo provare a impegnarci tutti per il futuro. e dare anche segnali abbastanza netti su questo..


sarebbe davvero un grande successo.   per tutto il forum


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> su questo so che sai che non sono d'accordo, ma so anche che non è interesse di nessuno rivangare storie vecchie che mi auguro - in virtù della mia sempre più scarsa attitudine al "non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa" - siano sepolte.
> 
> possiamo provare a impegnarci tutti per il futuro. e dare anche segnali abbastanza netti su questo..


Ma davero?:rotfl:Serio:quanto hai ragione...!Il tuo vassallo.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma davero?:rotfl:Serio:quanto hai ragione...!*Il tuo vassallo.*:rotfl:


occhio che mi potrebbe piacere.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> occhio che mi potrebbe piacere.



Chiedimi quello che vuoi....strappami e peli del sedere,accoltellami una palla,ti prego....IL TUO VASSALLO COMUNISTA.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Dunque ste proposte hanno un seguito di messa in opera o ci si è impantanati?


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dunque ste proposte hanno un seguito di messa in opera o ci si è impantanati?


Io sto aspettando qualcuno che apra il primo sondaggio. 
La prima domanda è:
Apportiamo modifiche o va bene com'è?


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dunque ste proposte hanno un seguito di messa in opera o ci si è impantanati?



Ciao

sui rossi a momenti ci sono tre opzioni ... credo, che è l'unico punto che potrebbe passare a votazione.

Sul resto, ci sono ancora tante domande ... e pensieri da condividere ... per farsi una idea. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando qualcuno che apra il primo sondaggio.
> La prima domanda è:
> Apportiamo modifiche o va bene com'è?



Ciao

vero. Questa prima di tutte ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando qualcuno che apra il primo sondaggio.
> La prima domanda è:
> Apportiamo modifiche o va bene com'è?


Apportiamole assolutamente. 
A me piace l'idea di piu' verdi e dei rossi giustificati, in generale tutto quello che porta a fare piu' chiarezza su quello che succede e sul perche' si prendano certe decisioni.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando qualcuno che apra il primo sondaggio.
> La prima domanda è:
> Apportiamo modifiche o va bene com'è?


l'anonimato fu tolto perché c'era chi dava rossi e verdi alla cazzo di cane in base a simpatie e antipatie. 

io credo che il sistema debba essere lasciato cosi.

poi se la gente non lo usa per "timore" di essere attaccato per un rosso... non saprei


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> l'anonimato fu tolto perché c'era chi dava rossi e verdi alla cazzo di cane in base a simpatie e antipatie.
> 
> io credo che il sistema debba essere lasciato cosi.
> 
> poi se la gente non lo usa per "timore" di essere attaccato per un rosso... non saprei


Per saperlo basta chiedere il numero totale dei rossi e dei Verdi.
1/10? 1/100?  1/1000?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando qualcuno che apra il primo sondaggio.
> La prima domanda è:
> Apportiamo modifiche o va bene com'è?


Io apporterei le modifiche che hai elencato... Appunto spero si apra sto sondaggio 
  mi è parso di capire dovrebbe pensarci feather?


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per saperlo basta chiedere il numero totale dei rossi e dei Verdi.
> 1/10? 1/100?  1/1000?



credo che Perplesso o Feather possano darci i dati...


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io apporterei le modifiche che hai elencato... Appunto spero si apra sto sondaggio
> mi è parso di capire dovrebbe pensarci feather?


Io c'ho il laptop in disuso... Chiunque sia in grado di aprire un sondaggio 
il forum è di tutti e le idee non sono neanche mie, per la maggior parte


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io apporterei le modifiche che hai elencato... Appunto spero si apra sto sondaggio
> mi è parso di capire dovrebbe pensarci feather?


Io eliminerei i rossi.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

ho tentato di aprire un sondaggio. Caspita, questa volta c'è qualcosa che non va ... non mi esce. 

Qualcuno più versatile lo potrebbe fare? Postando anche il link di questa discussione ... 

La prima questione sarebbe, se si vogliono fare delle modifiche o meno al forum per far funzionare meglio l'auto-moderazione. O se si preferisce lasciare tutto così come è. 

Grazie. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sui rossi a momenti ci sono tre opzioni ... credo, che è l'unico punto che potrebbe passare a votazione.
> 
> ...


SI direi che fare un sondaggio con opzioni sui rossi sia giusto 
C'è da considerare che la polemica per rossi ricevuti sia anonimi che palesi in una certa percentuale è da ritenersi fisiologica


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io eliminerei i rossi.


Così elimini l'auto moderazione però... Comunque io so rossa... Vedi di non eliminarmi per sbaglio


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> SI direi che fare un sondaggio con opzioni sui rossi sia giusto
> C'è da considerare che la polemica per rossi ricevuti sia anonimi che palesi in una certa percentuale è da ritenersi fisiologica



Ciao

si, questo è sicuro. 
Credo che vada scelto il male minore. Se l'anonimato ti porta a partecipare più serenamente allora il ricevere a cazum un rosso ogni tanto ci sta. Fa parte del gioco. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, questo è sicuro.
> Credo che vada scelto il male minore. Se l'anonimato ti porta a partecipare più serenamente allora il ricevere a cazum un rosso ogni tanto ci sta. Fa parte del gioco.
> ...


Eliminare i rossi,e la scelta più saggia.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io eliminerei i rossi.


Così elimini l'auto moderazione però... Comunque io so rossa... Vedi di non eliminarmi per sbaglio


----------



## brenin (12 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io eliminerei i rossi.


Quali rossi ?


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho tentato di aprire un sondaggio. Caspita, questa volta c'è qualcosa che non va ... non mi esce.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION]


----------



## Ross (12 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> io cambierei alcune cose.
> 
> ...


Ti becchi un verde.
Per le idee e per la chiarezza espositiva.

Grande donna! :up:


----------



## banshee (12 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ti becchi un verde.
> Per le idee e per la chiarezza espositiva.
> 
> Grande donna! :up:


merci beaucoup, mon ami 

più che altro se si stabilisce un qualcosa di definito e chiaro una volta per tutte poi finiscono anche le "lamentele"...no?


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2016)

Riporto da un altro thread:



perplesso ha detto:


> quando si affossa un 3d intero, spariscono di conseguenza tutti i post inseriti in esso. ovvio che a più di qualcuno adesso il monte post risulti più basso.
> 
> in parte la responsabilià è mia, nel senso che un 3d del genere dovevo segarlo a vista. dall'altra, è servito spero a chiarire perchè *gli scazzi privati nati in privato devono rimanere ed essere risolti in privato.
> 
> ...


Il mio consenso ce l'hai di sicuro :up:


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

comunicazione di servizio:

il forum è andato giù per via del cloud provider su cui Tradinet è hostato.    non chiedetemi cosa significhi, quando Feather avrà tempo eventualmente chiederete a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Comunque se non volete cambiare niente non capisco queste periodiche discussioni.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque se non volete cambiare niente non capisco queste periodiche discussioni.



Ciao

cosa te lo fa credere?


sienne


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque se non volete cambiare niente non capisco queste periodiche discussioni.


 
io non sapevo che a molti andasse bene così
ho sentito scontento e ho provato ad organizzarlo
se parte un sondaggio, vedremo cosa vuole l'utenza.
Magari sono scontenti solo in quattro
Oppure sono scontenti tutti ma non ci si può accordare


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa te lo fa credere?
> 
> ...


È evidente dal fatto che poi la sintesi a cui si arriva che è: giustificare i rossi e i verdi. Cosa che se una persona desidera fare può già fare.

Per me non ha senso fare proposte che prescindano dall'analisi di quello che si vuole raggiungere.
Se si vuole che non intervenga mai perplesso si dica che si vuole questo.

Se invece si vuole abbassare il tasso di litigiosità si considereranno altre cose.

Se invece si vuole solo creare l'ambiente favorevole per fare rientrare utenti che sono stati bannati da perplesso, dovrebbe essere detto.

Io non vedo altri cambiamenti accolti.


----------



## drusilla (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente dal fatto che poi la sintesi a cui si arriva che è: giustificare i rossi e i verdi. Cosa che se una persona desidera fare può già fare.
> 
> Per me non ha senso fare proposte che prescindano dall'analisi di quello che si vuole raggiungere.
> Se si vuole che non intervenga mai perplesso si dica che si vuole questo.
> ...


Contro la mia abitudine, QUOTO


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente dal fatto che poi la sintesi a cui si arriva che è: giustificare i rossi e i verdi. Cosa che se una persona desidera fare può già fare.
> 
> Per me non ha senso fare proposte che prescindano dall'analisi di quello che si vuole raggiungere.
> Se si vuole che non intervenga mai perplesso si dica che si vuole questo.
> ...



Ciao

se per te non da senso giustificare obligatoriamente, basta dirlo. Era una proposta su cui riflettere. 

Per il resto, si sente spesso che i rossi non si usano, con annessi i più svariati motivi. Un'idea sarebbe renderli anonimi. Un'altra idea sarebbe che le motivazioni avvengono espresse in privato. Potrebbe non funzionare, ma è un'idea. 

Tutto questo perché a momenti il forum non è né carne né pesce ... 

Per il resto, se attribuisci a me certe motivazioni non espresse, dico solo che ti fai dei bei film ... 



sienne


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente dal fatto che poi la sintesi a cui si arriva che è: giustificare i rossi e i verdi. Cosa che se una persona desidera fare può già fare.
> 
> *Per me non ha senso fare proposte che prescindano dall'analisi di quello che si vuole raggiungere.*
> Se si vuole che non intervenga mai perplesso si dica che si vuole questo.
> ...



Quoto con fervore!!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se per te non da senso giustificare obligatoriamente, basta dirlo. Era una proposta su cui riflettere.
> 
> ...


Ho esplicitato varie possibilità, visto che è un thread che ambisce alla chiarezza.
Ho partecipato a trattative di vario genere sia politiche, sia sindacali e l'obiettivo inespresso di favorire o danneggiare qualcuno è spesso presente.

Per me il problema è la litigiosità che necessita di una modalità per essere stroncata che non crei ulteriore litigiosità.

Altro problema è la caduta negli O.T. troppo lunghi. 

Tutto te il resto, anche cose gravi, verrebbe bloccato al primo accenno se potessero essere utilizzati, senza ripercussioni, i rossi, che esprimerebbero la disapprovazione di molti.

Per questo ribadisco la mia proposta di rossi anonimi e aumento del numero dei rossi per l'affossamento.

Per dire io darei spesso rossi a LdS, ma non vorrei  mai che comportassero la sospensione.
Voglio dire che il ban corrisponde al l'esclusione dalla comunità, è il provvedimento più grave. Se bastano tre rossi per tre volte sarebbe come dare la pena di morte per poche trasgressioni. Non so quantificare, me tre mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho esplicitato varie possibilità, visto che è un thread che ambisce alla chiarezza.
> Ho partecipato a trattative di vario genere sia politiche, sia sindacali e l'obiettivo inespresso di favorire o danneggiare qualcuno è spesso presente.
> 
> *Per me il problema è la litigiosità che necessita di una modalità per essere stroncata che non crei ulteriore litigiosità.
> ...


Quotone!!!


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho esplicitato varie possibilità, visto che è un thread che ambisce alla chiarezza.
> Ho partecipato a trattative di vario genere sia politiche, sia sindacali e l'obiettivo inespresso di favorire o danneggiare qualcuno è spesso presente.
> 
> Per me il problema è la litigiosità che necessita di una modalità per essere stroncata che non crei ulteriore litigiosità.
> ...


per gli OT ci sono i deragliamenti.   c'è o dovrebbe esserci negli strumenti che si hanno quando si apre un 3d, la possibilità di scorporare gli OT.

se non c'è, allora chiederò a feather aggiungere l'opzione.   in modo che chi apre una discussione abbia la possibilità di tenerla ordinata senza dover aspettare sempre il sottoscritto, chè come vedete non è che stia H24 al pc.

diciamo che ci vuole un certo spirito di collaborazione anche fattiva, mentre più spesso vince la pigrizia.


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Giuro non capisco.
> Ma a parte tutto, tu lasceresti il forum così come è?
> *Quanti vogliono cambiarlo?*
> E quanti no?
> ...


Io lo cambierei, introducendo la moderazione e lasciando da parte verdi e rossi.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> io non sapevo che a molti andasse bene così
> ho sentito scontento e ho provato ad organizzarlo
> se parte un sondaggio, vedremo cosa vuole l'utenza.
> Magari sono scontenti solo in quattro
> Oppure sono scontenti tutti ma non ci si può accordare


Ti quoto ancora :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente dal fatto che poi la sintesi a cui si arriva che è: giustificare i rossi e i verdi. Cosa che se una persona desidera fare può già fare.
> 
> Per me non ha senso fare proposte che prescindano dall'analisi di quello che si vuole raggiungere.
> Se si vuole che non intervenga mai perplesso si dica che si vuole questo.
> ...


Io credo che l'intento che si vuole raggiungere è convivere il più civilmente possibile qui dentro e stimolare chi arriva a restare, premesso che ognuno è libero di partecipare o meno è che la porta per uscire deve restare aperta 
gli spunti di [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] a me sembrano interessanti e sono un'occasione per verificare la reale volontà di  tutti a partecipare a questa possibilita di rimodulazione del forum
come dice [MENTION=5281]Ecate[/MENTION] magari interesserà a 4, magari a più, se si apre un primo sondaggio quanto meno si inizia con questa verifica 
non è detto si giunga ad una definizione in breve tempo, magari nemmeno si raggiunge un linea condivisa dalla maggioranza ma almeno si è fatto un tentativo 
a me i tentativi piacciono perché stimolano il dialogo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per gli OT ci sono i deragliamenti.   c'è o dovrebbe esserci negli strumenti che si hanno quando si apre un 3d, la possibilità di scorporare gli OT.
> 
> se non c'è, allora chiederò a feather aggiungere l'opzione.   in modo che chi apre una discussione abbia la possibilità di tenerla ordinata senza dover aspettare sempre il sottoscritto, chè come vedete non è che stia H24 al pc.
> 
> diciamo che ci vuole un certo spirito di collaborazione anche fattiva, mentre più spesso vince la pigrizia.


Sarebbe ottimale.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe ottimale.


puoi già fare una prova.   entri in un 3d aperto da te, dove sta l'opzione per chiudere la discussione, dovrebbe esserci anche la voce "sposta messaggi".

se c'è, vuol dire che hai già facoltà di deragliare gli OT dal tuo 3d.   se no, chiederemo a Feather di aggiungere la voce.

e poi ci si mette lì con santa pazienza a spuntare i messaggi OT e li si deraglia con un titolo adeguato, se sviluppano un discorso interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi già fare una prova.   entri in un 3d aperto da te, dove sta l'opzione per chiudere la discussione, dovrebbe esserci anche la voce "sposta messaggi".
> 
> se c'è, vuol dire che hai già facoltà di deragliare gli OT dal tuo 3d.   se no, chiederemo a Feather di aggiungere la voce.
> 
> e poi ci si mette lì con santa pazienza a spuntare i messaggi OT e li si deraglia con un titolo adeguato, se sviluppano un discorso interessante.


Mi pare di poter spostare solo l'intera discussione.


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare di poter spostare solo l'intera discussione.


allora chiederemo a Feather la possibilità di scorporare i singoli post.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> allora chiederemo a Feather la possibilità di scorporare i singoli post.


speriamo che non sia fonte di urto di sensibilità.... alla stregua di un rosso

non parlo per me..


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> speriamo che non sia fonte di urto di sensibilità.... alla stregua di un rosso
> 
> non parlo per me..


è che questi sono lavori da mod non per gli utenti


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> speriamo che non sia fonte di urto di sensibilità.... alla stregua di un rosso
> 
> non parlo per me..





biri ha detto:


> è che questi sono lavori da mod non per gli utenti


lo so ma visto che i mod non ci sono, ci si automodera anche così


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so ma visto che i mod non ci sono, ci si automodera anche così


e la gente fa le cose alla cazzo di cane


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2016)

*...*



biri ha detto:


> è che questi sono lavori da mod non per gli utenti


già ce l'ho davanti agli occhi.. siccome io a volte son veggente.. sai?

cazzo ci hanno spostato? eh già.. per 2 paroline fuori.. è quel coglione che ha aperto il 3D bravo!

vedrai alla prossima, ora me lo segno....

speriamo bene...

ho fiducia nel gruppo (ma anche in quel che mi immagino io)


----------



## Biri (12 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> già ce l'ho davanti agli occhi.. siccome io a volte son veggente.. sai?
> 
> cazzo ci hanno spostato? eh già.. per 2 paroline fuori.. è quel coglione che ha aperto il 3D bravo!
> 
> ...


la massa nn merita fiducia
mai


----------



## Tradito? (12 Luglio 2016)

Perché non passare ad un sistema di moderazione tradizionale? A me sembra che l'auto moderazione, pure se applicata bene, possa portare ad ancora maggiori gruppi e correnti all'interno del forum. E per me questa è la maggiore pecca del forum perché tende ad allontanare i nuovi arrivati. E con questo l'esaurirsi di spunti interessanti ed il ripiegare su discussioni personali, odii, rancori ecc. 
Secondo me un sistema di moderazione basato su regole certe e che bandisca gli insulti e le offese, che limiti gli ot e comunque intervenga quando si violano apposite norme, uguali per tutti, potrebbe mettere più a proprio agio i nuovi arrivati.


----------



## Nicka (12 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Perché non passare ad un sistema di moderazione tradizionale? A me sembra che l'auto moderazione, pure se applicata bene, possa portare ad ancora maggiori gruppi e correnti all'interno del forum. E per me questa è la maggiore pecca del forum perché tende ad allontanare i nuovi arrivati. E con questo l'esaurirsi di spunti interessanti ed il ripiegare su discussioni personali, odii, rancori ecc.
> Secondo me un sistema di moderazione basato su regole certe e che bandisca gli insulti e le offese, che limiti gli ot e comunque intervenga quando si violano apposite norme, uguali per tutti, potrebbe mettere più a proprio agio i nuovi arrivati.


Per passare a un sistema di moderazione classica andrebbero restituiti tutti i soldi a chi ha partecipato alla colletta per mantenere il sito così com'era. 
In ogni caso adesso è moderato. Già questo è sbagliato.


----------



## Tradito? (12 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per passare a un sistema di moderazione classica andrebbero restituiti tutti i soldi a chi ha partecipato alla colletta per mantenere il sito così com'era.
> In ogni caso adesso è moderato. Già questo è sbagliato.


Oppure che una maggioranza di azionisti decida in tal senso


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Oppure che una maggioranza di azionisti decida in tal senso


Scopro ora che tradì è stato quotato in borsa 

scherzo ovviamente 
sappiamo bene che di solito esiste un admin e dei mod nominati dagli admin, però qui, almeno fino all'altro ieri, mi era parso di capire che  si preferisse implementare l'automoderazione che secondo diversi utenti servirebbe a preservare la libertà espressiva 

Ecate ieri ha aperto il 3D in funzione di ciò e a meno che la maggioranza in un giorno non abbia cambiato idea direi che almeno questa strada là si possa tentare


----------



## Ecate (12 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> la massa nn merita fiducia
> mai


Quoto


----------



## Tulipmoon (13 Luglio 2016)

Dico due piccole cose, perché ci ho pensato oggi ovviamente e ho avuto modo di rifletterci. Poi probabilmente sono cose stupide. Anche perché non conosco il passato di questo forum.
Ma come detto non penso che gli utenti vecchi debbano aver più valore sull'affossamento dei nuovi. Ma non è solo questo: Il punto è proprio che se io fossi arrivata secoli fa, ma posto poco, avrei comunque meno reputazione di altri. O è comunque bilanciata per post? Quindi bo secondo me l'affossamento dovrebbe essere uguale per tutti e di sicuro non solo 3 rossi. O al limite allora sarebbe meglio che sia bilanciata per post. Ma è complicata come cosa forse.

E poi secondo me le discussioni affossate dovrebbero andare in una sezione specifica del forum dove non siano più leggibili, come giusto, ma dove si può capire quali sono stati i rossi con magari, la motivazione, come o letto scritto da altri.

Se ho detto cavolate ci sta, scusate


----------



## feather (13 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho tentato di aprire un sondaggio. Caspita, questa volta c'è qualcosa che non va ... non mi esce.
> 
> ...


Io c'ho provato seguendo le istruzioni che avevo linkato
http://www.tradimento.net/60-l-angolo-tecnico/23559-star-wars-vs-star-trek
mi pare funzioni.. Dove trovi problemi di preciso?


----------



## feather (13 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sappiamo bene che di solito esiste un admin e dei mod nominati dagli admin, però qui, almeno fino all'altro ieri, mi era parso di capire che  si preferisse implementare l'automoderazione che secondo diversi utenti servirebbe a preservare la libertà espressiva


Perplesso ha recentemente assunto un nuovo moderatore



vedrete che ora non ci saranno più problemi.
È anche economico, ci ha chiesto solo il materiale radioattivo dei reattori nucleari italiani in dismissione. 
http://www.corriere.it/extra-per-vo...5f-11e6-9d1f-916c0ba5b897.shtml?refresh_ce-cp
Noi risolviamo il problema del costoso smaltimento e lui ci fa gentilmente questo importante servizio di moderazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Perplesso ha recentemente assunto un nuovo moderatore
> 
> View attachment 11794
> 
> ...


:rotfl:Assolutamente ... Tanto simpatico e cordiale il ragazzo,  vedi che sorrisino affascinante che sfodera 
ti puoi fidare tranquillamente che ascolterà e verrà incontro ai problemi di ognuno risolvendoli a modo suo :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (13 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Perplesso ha recentemente assunto un nuovo moderatore
> 
> View attachment 11794
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sheva07 (13 Luglio 2016)

Giuro che questa è l'ultima volta che mi intrometto nelle vostre questioni. Poi starò zitto fino al giorno x. 

Secondo me per "salvare" e migliorare questo posto. In sostanza servono regole più serie e basta. 

1) Niente parolacce ammesse. Censura seria. Se la gente è maleducata, bisogna mettere regole che vietano tale maleducazione. 

2) No bestemmie. 

3) No razzismo, ne allusioni al razzismo. No omofobia etc. 

4) Vietato esporre il proprio credo politico, che sia di destra o sinistra. 

5) No diffamazioni. No alle questione private esposte in pubblico e via dicendo.

6) Possibilità di inviare MP solo a chi ha un minimo di 100 messaggi nel Forum. 

7) Vietato provocare e insultare via messaggi privati e nel forum ovviamente.

8) No ai litigi a prescindere dalla natura che li abbia scatenati. 

Per me con queste regole sto posto potrà solo migliorare. Voi direte "Che palle, queste sono regole troppo severe" ma è quello che serve a sto posto. Io vieterei pure di poter scrivere in chiaro la parola "vaffanculo" vieterei anche di scriverla censurata, tipo così "vaffa-culo" e questo è solo un esempio. 

Appena mi sono iscritto ho pensato che fosse figo il fatto che potessi scrivere "figa" o "cazzo" senza che venisse un mod a riprendermi, come accade negli altri forum. Ma sta cosa non è possibile qua. La libertà in sto posto ha fallito come fallirà sempre nella vita vera. Le vie di mezzo non servono a nulla. Ci hanno provato a lasciare la libertà, ma non ha funzionato!

La legge, le forze dell'ordine etc. Servono per cercare di mantenere la calma e l'ordine, che poi questo non accada sempre è un altro discorso. Ma immaginatevi un mondo vero con l'automoderazione.... Il forum cambia poco come concetto. La gente si automodera di per se quando sa che non può sgarrare, non quando sa che può dire e fare quello che gli pare e questo forum (come mille altri!)  è qui a dimostrarlo. 

Ora non prendete male il mio messaggio. Non vuole essere arrogante o altro. Io bestemmio, dico le parolacce e faccio battute (BATTUTE) di qualsiasi genere. Ma lo faccio SOLO con i miei amici e soprattutto so quando farlo. La mia educazione qui dentro lo dimostra. Quindi non è che voglio passare per santo. 

In questo modo secondo me il Forum vivrà meglio. Se a quelli nuovi non andrà bene, vorrà dire che avrete solamente evitato persone orribili. In un certo modo è anche un autodifesa verso la gente maleducata, razzista, omofoba etc. 
Il Forum per me ha una bella schermata, ha anche utenti intelligenti. Anche l'idea di dare supporto a chi è stato tradito è molto bella. Quindi io ripartirei da ste cose positive e riscriverei il nuovo regolamento, mettendo una pietra sopra al passato e basta.


----------



## Tessa (13 Luglio 2016)

Si ma non mettiamo troppi limiti alla liberta' d'espressione. 
Che il forum non diventi un convento di suore di clausura.


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Giuro che questa è l'ultima volta che mi intrometto nelle vostre questioni. Poi starò zitto fino al giorno x.
> 
> Secondo me per "salvare" e migliorare questo posto. In sostanza servono regole più serie e basta.
> 
> ...


Uno dei post più sensati che ho letto fino ad ora.Altro che intrmetterti....


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno dei post più sensati che ho letto fino ad ora.Altro che intrmetterti....


ha solo dimenticato di aggiungere ban ad indeterminato per chi accede coi cloni e scherza con la morte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ha solo dimenticato di aggiungere ban ad indeterminato per chi accede coi cloni e scherza con la morte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si sarà distratto,succede a tanti,vorrà dire che può succedere a tutti.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sarà distratto,succede a tanti,vorrà dire che può succedere a tutti.:rotfl:


ah se lo dici tu, io non mi distraggo mai, per cui....

mi ha parecchio infastidito leggere ieri che il suindicato sheva ha fatto al morale a falcor, non è la prima volta che lo leggo "moralizzatore" e a mio avviso dopo tutto ciò che è accaduto non è molto opportuno che possa fare la morale lui..

abbiate pazienza, io sono sempre onesta e diretta


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah se lo dici tu, io non mi distraggo mai, per cui....
> 
> mi ha parecchio infastidito leggere ieri che il suindicato sheva ha fatto al morale a falcor, non è la prima volta che lo leggo "moralizzatore" e a mio avviso dopo tutto ciò che è accaduto non è molto opportuno che possa fare la morale lui..
> 
> abbiate pazienza, io sono sempre onesta e diretta


Concordo.Decisamente fuori luogo.:up:I due non si piacciono,il mio commento era solo per questo post.


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Concordo.Decisamente fuori luogo.:up:I due non si piacciono,il mio commento era solo per questo post.


lo so lo so! tu commentavi solo questo post e come dici sempre giustamente tu, uno può pure comportarsi male ma poi scrivere una cosa buona e le ragioni vengono prima delle persone 

io purtroppo ho un difetto oRendo, e ne sono consapevole, mi urto assai ad essere presa per il culo, perché lo reputo un insulto alla mia intelligenza. E un utente come lui che non so manco chi sia, se Black and Blu o sheva o Artifact boh, che propone :rotfl: un regolamento :rotfl: dopo che è entrato con un account fake ed è stata inscenata la sua morte beh.....gnaa posso fa Clà. sopportame.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Giuro che questa è l'ultima volta che mi intrometto nelle vostre questioni. Poi starò zitto fino al giorno x.
> 
> Secondo me per "salvare" e migliorare questo posto. In sostanza servono regole più serie e basta.
> 
> ...


"Noi carampane di lungo corso abbiamo imparato che chi fa -ambosessi - non ha bisogno di raccontare e di vantarsi. Mentre chi non fa ne parla continuamente [...] deve elencare e puntualizzare" 
(Cit. M.L.Rodotà)


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> lo so lo so! tu commentavi solo questo post e come dici sempre giustamente tu, uno può pure comportarsi male ma poi scrivere una cosa buona e le ragioni vengono prima delle persone
> 
> io purtroppo ho un difetto oRendo, e ne sono consapevole, mi urto assai ad essere presa per il culo, perché lo reputo un insulto alla mia intelligenza. E un utente come lui che non so manco chi sia, se Black and Blu o sheva o Artifact boh, che propone :rotfl: un regolamento :rotfl: dopo che è entrato con un account fake ed è stata inscenata la sua morte beh.....gnaa posso fa Clà. sopportame.


Forse il difetto è il mio....che alla fine le prese per il culo che non mi garbano sono altre...!D'altronde il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza,e per lo stesso motivo resto basito davanti a persone che hanno 1000 post di un certo tipo e pontificano...o magari utenti che ne hanno molti meno e hanno idee chiarissime...


----------



## Biri (13 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Perplesso ha recentemente assunto un nuovo moderatore
> 
> View attachment 11794
> 
> ...


magari


----------



## patroclo (13 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Giuro che questa è l'ultima volta che mi intrometto nelle vostre questioni. Poi starò zitto fino al giorno x.
> 
> Secondo me per "salvare" e migliorare questo posto. In sostanza servono regole più serie e basta.
> 
> ...


se non si ha fiducia nei "moderatori" regole del genere non valgono nulla, anzi una tale rigidità rischierebbe di sterilizzare ulteriormente un forum che ultimamente ha perso di contenuti.
Viviamo in un paese ipernormato dove però ci sentiamo costantemente al di sopra delle regole e chi le deve far rispettare applica le leggi in maniera estremamente discrezionale in modo da farci sentire sempre potenzialmente alla mercè dei controllori.....daltronde se vogliamo vivere e lavorare ci scontriamo continuamente con regole e leggi spesso contraddittorie.

 ......soluzioni ? non ne ho .......

ma io sono un'ottimista e parto sempre dal presupposto che i miei interlocutori abbiamo un minimo di onestà intellettuale.... conoscere un posto libero come questo mi ha veramente fatto pensare di aver trovato un'isola felice....


p.s. ...... ho mangiato una pizza con alcuni membri del forum, qualcuno "scherzando" mi ha fatto notare che saremmo potuti essere considerati "complottisti"


----------



## Tradito? (13 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Giuro che questa è l'ultima volta che mi intrometto nelle vostre questioni. Poi starò zitto fino al giorno x.
> 
> Secondo me per "salvare" e migliorare questo posto. In sostanza servono regole più serie e basta.
> 
> ...


Sono costretto a quotare, si vede che qualche volta dici anche cose sensate


----------



## Biri (13 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Giuro che questa è l'ultima volta che mi intrometto nelle vostre questioni. Poi starò zitto fino al giorno x.
> 
> Secondo me per "salvare" e migliorare questo posto. In sostanza servono regole più serie e basta.
> 
> ...


caro sheva
non sono regole severe
ma le regole basilari dell'educazione
quello che purtroppo non sai
è che sono anni che ne parlano
e sono anni che tutto resta com'è
lamentarsi è più facile e fa meno fatica


----------



## Tessa (13 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so lo so! tu commentavi solo questo post e come dici sempre giustamente tu, uno può pure comportarsi male ma poi scrivere una cosa buona e le ragioni vengono prima delle persone
> 
> io purtroppo ho un difetto oRendo, e ne sono consapevole, mi urto assai ad essere presa per il culo, perché lo reputo un insulto alla mia intelligenza. E un utente come lui che non so manco chi sia, se Black and Blu o sheva o Artifact boh, che propone :rotfl: un regolamento :rotfl: dopo che è entrato con un account fake ed è stata inscenata la sua morte beh.....gnaa posso fa Clà. sopportame.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ma davvero, quando si dice: avere la faccia come il c..:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma davvero, quando si dice: avere la faccia come il c..:rotfl:


ma veramente... !! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> caro sheva
> non sono regole severe
> ma le regole basilari dell'educazione
> quello che purtroppo non sai
> ...


Quello che fa ridere è che di buone regole parli uno che ha inscenato la sua morte e che aveva pure altri nick...
Poi sì, senz'altro sono regole di buona convivenza su un forum.


----------



## Biri (13 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che fa ridere è che di buone regole parli uno che ha inscenato la sua morte e che aveva pure altri nick...
> Poi sì, senz'altro sono regole di buona convivenza su un forum.


eh ma se ci fosse stata una moderazione normale
anzi, neanche normale, il minimo sindacale
ciò probabilmente non sarebbe successo


ah aveva più nick? [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] visto che ti inculano? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma davvero, quando si dice: avere la faccia come il c..:rotfl:


Scritto da te che a tavola metti la carta igienica...:rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (13 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scritto da te che a tavola metti la carta igienica...:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E i coriandoli!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho esplicitato varie possibilità, visto che è un thread che ambisce alla chiarezza.
> Ho partecipato a trattative di vario genere sia politiche, sia sindacali e l'obiettivo inespresso di favorire o danneggiare qualcuno è spesso presente.
> 
> Per me il problema è la litigiosità che necessita di una modalità per essere stroncata che non crei ulteriore litigiosità.
> ...



Ciao

ci ho dormito sopra ... 

condivido ... la storia insegna ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Giuro che questa è l'ultima volta che mi intrometto nelle vostre questioni. Poi starò zitto fino al giorno x.
> 
> Secondo me per "salvare" e migliorare questo posto. In sostanza servono regole più serie e basta.
> 
> ...



Ciao

e così quando scriverà Oscuro, a furia di dover mettere le stelline al posto delle lettere, vedremo il firmamento ... 



sienne


----------



## LDS (14 Luglio 2016)

d'accordo quasi su tutto, tranne che il ban per le bestemmie.

punto primo perchè non ho mai letto una bestemmia, punto secondo perchè non deve essere di certo dio a decidere se devi essere bannato o meno, per cortesia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Ma il punto è: chi deve fare applicare il regolamento (questo o quello)?
Se è l'admin aggiungiamo che il suo giudizio è insindacabile. Se devono essere gli utenti deve essere rivisto il peso dei rossi.


----------



## Ecate (14 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> d'accordo quasi su tutto, tranne che il ban per le bestemmie.
> 
> punto primo perchè non ho mai letto una bestemmia, punto secondo perchè non deve essere di certo dio a decidere se devi essere bannato o meno, per cortesia.


Le bestemmie vanno evitate per non urtare la sensibilità dei credenti, non quella di Dio.
La mancanza di rispetto e pure solo di sensibilità in fatto di fede è più incendiaria di qualsiasi altra cosa.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto è: chi deve fare applicare il regolamento (questo o quello)?
> Se è l'admin aggiungiamo che il suo giudizio è insindacabile. Se devono essere gli utenti deve essere rivisto il peso dei rossi.


il regolamento, come tu ricorderai, è stato rivisto in pubblica discussione tenuta aperta per settimane.

il principio base è che l'admin interviene in tutte quelle situazioni in cui non è possibile far ricorso all'automoderazione e dove è necessario a prescindere dai rossi.   come nella pubblicazione di messaggi privati.
certo, se anche da questa discussione esce fuori che più di metà dei forumisti non usa i rossi per pigrizia o addirittura perchè teme ripercussioni, noi possiamo fare tutte le modifiche che vogliamo.   ma l'automoderazione non funzionerà lo stesso.    e io sarò costretto ad intervenire.

il giudizio dell'admin è sempre stato insindacabile.   sia con Quibbel sia con chi l'ha preceduto ed affiancato.


----------



## drusilla (14 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Le bestemmie vanno evitate per non urtare la sensibilità dei credenti, non quella di Dio.
> La mancanza di rispetto e pure solo di sensibilità in fatto di fede è più incendiaria di qualsiasi altra cosa.


certo e non costa niente provare ad evitarle ma, chi stabilisce cosa è bestemmia e cosa no? io per esempio uso Madonna, Madrededios, Madre del Amor Hermoso, Jesus, etc, scherzosamente. Ma sarebbe nominare il nome di Dio invano, sono allora passibile di ban permanente perché quel giorno non mi sono ricordata di autocensurarmi una parolina?


----------



## Ecate (14 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> certo e non costa niente provare ad evitarle ma, chi stabilisce cosa è bestemmia e cosa no? io per esempio uso Madonna, Madrededios, Madre del Amor Hermoso, Jesus, etc, scherzosamente. Ma sarebbe nominare il nome di Dio invano, sono allora passibile di ban permanente perché quel giorno non mi sono ricordata di autocensurarmi una parolina?


Nome di Dio invano non è bestemmia.
Bestemmia per me è nome di Dio o comunque figure religiose (Madonna, Maometto, etc...) associate a insulti e oscenità.
A me non crea problemi, ma sono appigli per liti infinite.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

beh, ora possiamo pure usare belle parole, ma l'abuso di potere vi è stato. 
Credo, che sia inutile andare a tirare fuori vecchi cadaveri ... 

Perciò, il campo dove vi è bisogno di un admin, va ben delineato e non che possa fare come meglio gli va ... 
E quello che spetta all'utenza pure. Quando si sanno dove stanno le responsabilità, uno si può anche muovere di conseguenza più facilmente. Se no, il pierino nero viene passato da una parte all'altra ... senza arrivare su un ramo verde. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il regolamento, come tu ricorderai, è stato rivisto in pubblica discussione tenuta aperta per settimane.
> 
> il principio base è che l'admin interviene in tutte quelle situazioni in cui non è possibile far ricorso all'automoderazione e dove è necessario a prescindere dai rossi.   come nella pubblicazione di messaggi privati.
> certo, se anche da questa discussione esce fuori che più di metà dei forumisti non usa i rossi per pigrizia o addirittura perchè teme ripercussioni, noi possiamo fare tutte le modifiche che vogliamo.   ma l'automoderazione non funzionerà lo stesso.    e io sarò costretto ad intervenire.
> ...


Tra il dire e il fare... È proibito anche evadere le tasse. È proibita la corruzione.

Si è visto come i tuoi interventi sono stati considerati insindacabili.

E quanti hanno contribuito al regolamento? E quanti lo leggono? E quanti se ne sentono vincolati? Se, per dire, è vietato insultare basta che non insulti io o devo intervenire quando qualcuno insulta? Se vale " mi faccio i cazzi miei. Intervenga Admin " poi però non devo sindacare quando interviene.
Ma è il problema italiano.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra il dire e il fare... È proibito anche evadere le tasse. È proibita la corruzione.
> 
> Si è visto come i tuoi interventi sono stati considerati insindacabili.
> 
> ...


lo so che qui in tanti hanno una memoria molto selettiva.     e c'è ancora un portato della situazione precedente a me in cui, sostanzialmente, i rossi erano un'arma per zittire un componente della banda rivale e basta.

i miei interventi sono stati spesso contestati, quasi sempre da gente con la coscienza più sporca dell'appena deceduto Provenzano.     quindi non è che mi preoccupi molto del fatto che uno Zod o un mezzuomo mi contestasse.

l'utilità di questa discussione è appunto vedere in quanti sono disposti a metterci la faccia e dire "ok da adesso non me ne frego più e userò i rossi per denunciare dei 3ds o dei post dal contenuto inaccettabile, senza guardare prima il nick di chi lo ha scritto"

se la gente è disposta a questo, ne possiamo anche parlare.    altrimenti ci limiteremo a qualche modifica di funzionalità tecnica e a redarre un privato di presentazione generale del forum e del sistema da inviare ai nuovi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che qui in tanti hanno una memoria molto selettiva.     e c'è ancora un portato della situazione precedente a me in cui, sostanzialmente, i rossi erano un'arma per zittire un componente della banda rivale e basta.
> 
> i miei interventi sono stati spesso contestati, quasi sempre da gente con la coscienza più sporca dell'appena deceduto Provenzano.     quindi non è che mi preoccupi molto del fatto che uno Zod o un mezzuomo mi contestasse.
> 
> ...


Guarda io sinceramente sono stanca di discussioni infinite.
Userò i rossi secondo il mio giudizio. Poi voglio vedere chi e come interverrà quando sarò attaccata ad ogni post. Si è già visto con il Conte come era stato sanzionato.

Vi saluto tutti e sappiate che vi ho voluto bene. Non sopravviverò :carneval::carneval:


----------



## drusilla (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda io sinceramente sono stanca di discussioni infinite.
> Userò i rossi secondo il mio giudizio. Poi voglio vedere chi e come interverrà quando sarò attaccata ad ogni post. Si è già visto con il Conte come era stato sanzionato.
> 
> Vi saluto tutti e sappiate che vi ho voluto bene. Non sopravviverò :carneval::carneval:


ecco allora scrivo non te ne andare pure tu perché? :mexican: 
che faticaccia


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> ecco allora scrivo non te ne andare pure tu perché? :mexican:
> che faticaccia


Io non me ne vado. Verrò affogata . Ciao anche a te. Sono tanto contenta che tu ci sia.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto è: chi deve fare applicare il regolamento (questo o quello)?
> Se è l'admin aggiungiamo che il suo giudizio è insindacabile. Se devono essere gli utenti deve essere rivisto il peso dei rossi.


Mi era parso di capire che questo sondaggio serva a vedere se con auto moderazione modificata si riesce a gestire evitando che arrivi admin a risolvere questioni 
ma se non c'ho capito na mazza,  ditemelo pure :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che qui in tanti hanno una memoria molto selettiva.     e c'è ancora un portato della situazione precedente a me in cui, sostanzialmente, i rossi erano un'arma per zittire un componente della banda rivale e basta.
> 
> *i miei interventi sono stati spesso contestati, quasi sempre da gente con la coscienza più sporca dell'appena deceduto Provenzano. *    quindi non è che mi preoccupi molto del fatto che uno Zod o un mezzuomo mi contestasse.
> 
> ...


questa è una bestemmia.vorrei sapere come ti permetti di dire una cosa di questo genere .


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi era parso di capire che questo sondaggio serva a vedere se con auto moderazione modificata si riesce a gestire evitando che arrivi admin a risolvere questioni
> ma se non c'ho capito na mazza,  ditemelo pure :rotfl:


Il mio era un intervento in questo senso.
Se il rosso suscita polemiche e le polemiche non puoi stroncarle con il rosso, resta solo l'intervento di Admin. Ma è paradossale.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra il dire e il fare... È proibito anche evadere le tasse. È proibita la corruzione.
> 
> Si è visto come i tuoi interventi sono stati considerati insindacabili.
> 
> ...


Gli admin sono insindacabili nelle decisioni, poi ovvio che c'è una parte dell'utenza ristretta, media od ampia che contesta
se l'intento è trovare il modo di non contestare più, possiamo scordarcelo che è fisiologico 
semmai se i compiti si dividono sarà poi l'utenza stessa che usa auto moderazione ad essere contestata da una altra parte dell'utenza, stanne certa 
quindi le contestazioni potranno essere azzerate ? No 

sul regolamento qui c'è stata tanta negligenza perche presumo pochi se lo sono letto altrimenti si sarebbe capito che diverse cose elencate da Ecate sono già inserite 
qui nessuno si sente vincolato perché l'alibi sino ad ora è stata l'automoderazione che però ha sempre funzionato poco, ma sinché si può contestare invece che proporre va bene per alcuni ( ovvio non per tutti ) 

condivido con te che il problema è italiano


----------



## drusilla (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non me ne vado. Verrò affogata . Ciao anche a te. Sono tanto contenta che tu ci sia.


una che torna a galla e un'altra che affonda? naaaaa


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli admin sono insindacabili nelle decisioni, poi ovvio che c'è una parte dell'utenza ristretta, media od ampia che contesta
> se l'intento è trovare il modo di non contestare più, possiamo scordarcelo che è fisiologico
> semmai se i compiti si dividono sarà poi l'utenza stessa che usa auto moderazione ad essere contestata da una altra parte dell'utenza, stanne certa
> quindi le contestazioni potranno essere azzerate ? No
> ...


Dice Gherardo Colombo che all'inizio Mani pulite ha avuto un sostegno unanime, poi quando la gente ha capito che la legalità riguardava anche loro, è crollato il sostegno.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una bestemmia.vorrei sapere come ti permetti di dire una cosa di questo genere .



Ciao

quoto ... 

certo che lo è ... e vorrei sapere di chi parla ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio era un intervento in questo senso.
> Se il rosso suscita polemiche e le polemiche non puoi stroncarle con il rosso, resta solo l'intervento di Admin. Ma è paradossale.


Guarda nulla sarà semplice che  se ci fosse qui qualcuno che pensa ... "Ops arrivo io e tutto si aggiusta"  sarebbe un illuso/a 
l'intento credo dovrebbe essere collaborare per vedere se si riesce a equilibrare più possibile l'andamento umorale del forum che di questo si parla
ci si prova


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che qui in tanti hanno una memoria molto selettiva.     e c'è ancora un portato della situazione precedente a me in cui, sostanzialmente, i rossi erano un'arma per zittire un componente della banda rivale e basta.
> 
> i miei interventi sono stati spesso contestati, quasi sempre da gente con la coscienza più sporca dell'appena deceduto Provenzano.     quindi non è che mi preoccupi molto del fatto che uno Zod o un mezzuomo mi contestasse.
> 
> ...


non esagerare con i termini di paragone 
zod era un provocatore nato mica un delinquente 
Stessa cosa per il conte


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2016)

propongo di rispettare le persone perbene e di usare il buon senso.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non esagerare con i termini di paragone
> zod era un provocatore nato mica un delinquente
> Stessa cosa per il conte


avrei bisogno di fare un ragionamento con dati certi.    va bene a te e a @_oscuro_ e @_banshee_ e [MENTION=6761]Cassandra82[/MENTION] e @_Ulrike_ e @_Tradito?_  se pubblico il vostro livello reputativo?


----------



## Tradito? (14 Luglio 2016)

Per me nessun problema


----------



## Tradito? (14 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> propongo di rispettare le persone perbene e di usare il buon senso.


Propongo di rispettare tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dice Gherardo Colombo che all'inizio Mani pulite ha avuto un sostegno unanime, poi quando la gente ha capito che la legalità riguardava anche loro, è crollato il sostegno.


Vero, gli è che le regole applicate a se stessi spesso poi cambiano profumo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...


Sienne lo ha scritto sulla riga successiva


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sienne lo ha scritto sulla riga successiva



Ciao

grazie ... 

OK ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> avrei bisogno di fare un ragionamento con dati certi.    va bene a te e a @_oscuro_ e @_banshee_ e @_Cassandra82_ e @_Ulrike_ e @_Tradito?_  se pubblico il vostro livello reputativo?


Boh a me va bene tanto non uso la moderazione sicché 
pero mimoiacerebbe che venisse modificata secondo le aspettative della maggioranza


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie ...
> 
> ...


Io vorrei tanto andare a votare i sondaggi ma se mi tenete inchiodata su sta discussione, ci vo oggi pomeriggio :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto andare a votare i sondaggi ma se mi tenete inchiodata su sta discussione, ci vo oggi pomeriggio :rotfl:



Ciao

ti lascio libera ... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Io trovo giustissimo che la reputazione pesi.
Arriva un utente nuovo (probabilmente un troll) e scrive "siete tutti ****" mi pare giusto che venga affossato.
Se un utente che ha ricevuto centinaia di verdi un giorno sclera e manda affanculo  dovrebbevpotersi prendere 10 rossi e restare. Si darà una regolata. Se succede tutti i giorni dopo una settimana sarà sospeso, se torna e ricomincia è meglio che esca e riprenda contatto con la realtà.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Luglio 2016)

*...*

Mi piace quando si parla di fatti concreti e non di teorie...

Seguo anche io la discussione...


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> avrei bisogno di fare un ragionamento con dati certi.    va bene a te e a @_oscuro_ e @_banshee_ e @_Cassandra82_ e @_Ulrike_ e @_Tradito?_  se pubblico il vostro livello reputativo?


nn so cosa vuol dire ma non mi interessa
fa quello che vuoi


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> propongo di rispettare le persone perbene e di usare il buon senso.


Non sei certo tu a stabilire chi è per bene e chi no.
Perplesso:fai quello che vuoi,non ho nessun problema,anche se resterò fuori da qualsiasi votazione o proposta,per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non me ne vado. *Verrò affogata* . Ciao anche a te. Sono tanto contenta che tu ci sia.


Mai finché avrò verdi nella mia faretra


----------

